# Change the volumes - Skype and Games



## Kornowski (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got Skype and I talk to people on it when I'm gaming, but I find that I can't really hear people when I'm playing a game, I've got the volume in Skype on the highest setting...

Any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## Verve (Jan 26, 2008)

you've got vista right? Right click the sound icon down on the right and select the mixer. You can adjust the sound level for the game and nothing else...


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeah, I'm on Vista, I've got Device and Applications, then HD Audio at the end, how do I change the game volume?


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 26, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 26, 2008)

Ahhh, awesome, thanks a lot Starwarsman!


----------

